# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nešto zanimljivo

## skandy

nisam previše u toku pa neznam dali je već negdje zakačeno,jeste li pročitale ili niste





Alfonso Del Valle: Milinović me nije tražio savjet za Zakon o oplodnji
Sporo zamrzavanje ne daje dobre rezultate. Jajne stanice – koje su pune vode – tretiraju se krioprotektorima, tvarima koje djeluju kao antifriz. U njima stoje dulje vrijeme, a riječ je o toksičnim tvarima.


Ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović, braneći Zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji, nekoliko je puta spominjao Institut za reprodukcijsku medicinu iz Toronta te njihovo istraživanje “Krioprezervacija jajne stanice”, prema kojima su – kazao je – rezultati vitrifikacijske metode i zamrzavanja jajne stanice jednaki, ako ne i bolji od zamrzavanja embrija. O tome smo razgovarali s Alfonsom Del Valleom, ravnateljem Instituta te suautorom spomenute studije.

Je li s vama kontaktirao netko iz Hrvatske i tražio savjet?
Ne, nitko.

Kakva su vaša iskustva o zamrzavanju jajnih stanica?
Klasično, sporo zamrzavanje ne daje dobre rezultate. Jajne stanice – koje su pune vode – tretiraju se krioprotektorima, tvarima koje djeluju kao antifriz. U njima stoje dulje vrijeme, a riječ je o toksičnim tvarima.

Druga je opasnost stvaranje kristalića leda, što pak može oštetiti staničnu membranu. I stopa je preživljavanja nakon odleđivanja samo 65 posto. Vitrifikacija je mnogo bolja metoda – stanica se naglo zamrzne, ne nastaje led, već gel sličan staklu.

Pomoć i mladim rodiljama

Koliko je vitrifikacijska metoda raširena?
U literaturi je dosad zabilježeno 900 trudnoća. Nemamo dovoljno podataka, posebice u usporedbi s drugim metodama. Pokušava se uspostaviti središnji registar u koji bi se slijevale informacije iz cijelog svijeta i dobilo više informacija o metodi i tim trudnoćama.

Brojke o uspješnosti te metode – o stopama preživljavanja pri odmrzavanju te o izgledima za trudnoću – visoke su.
Da, ali nije sve tako jednostavno. Možemo citirati podatke iz istraživanja koji kažu da je uspješnost te metode 70, 80 posto, no treba imati na umu da je riječ o odabranoj populaciji. Istraživanja su se radila na odabranim ženama, darivateljicama jajnih stanica. Usto, posrijedi su mlađi od 35 godina. Što je sa ženama od 36, 37, 40 godina? Potpomognuta oplodnja postala je sinonim za reprodukciju u starijih žena. Treba biti jako precizan, ne možemo miješati kruške i jabuke. A zakonom nametati takvu metodu, koja je još eksperimentalna...

Embriju uvijek prednost

Koje su prednosti zamrzavanja embrija?
Riječ je o sigurnoj i dokazanoj metodi. To je praksa koja daje najbolje rezultate. Dio se embrija može zamrznuti za sljedeći ciklus i smanjiti komplikacije koje – ako ćemo gledati – i nisu jeftine. Zamrzavanje embrija mnogo je isplativije, a medicinski sigurnije.

Koliko staji oprema za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica?
Bolja je oprema za vitrifikaciju, no treba uračunati i obuku osoblja. Tko u Hrvatskoj plaća postupke potpomognute oplodnje? Ako ih pokriva osiguranje, onda se nadam da Vlada ima široke i duboke džepove. Hrvatski me zakon jako podsjeća na talijanski.

Taj je zakon promijenjen.
I to je najjači argument – talijansko iskustvo. Oni su morali živjeti s tim zakonom, koji se u praksi pokazao lošim. To je kao kad Rusija, nakon propasti komunizma, ponovno razmišlja bi li uvela isti režim. Moramo još učiti o dugoročnim rezultatima zamrzavanja jajnih stanica.

Što biste predložili svojim pacijentima ako se dvoume bi li zamrznuli embrij ili jajnu stanicu?
Embrij, i to bez razmišljanja. Najbolje i najpredvidljivije rezultate u ovom trenu daje zamrzavanje embrija.
sa stranica vecernji.hr

----------


## sretna35

skandy, da ovo su sjajne vijesti,  :D  ali čitav topic op tom članku kao i svim ostalim medijskim reakcijama, inicijatvinama i sl. možeš čitati do u detalja na podforumu građanke i građani protiv zakona o MPO

----------


## skandy

hvala sretna .hvala i kseni 28 za info.sada znam .

neka moderatorice izbrišu.

----------

